# Trade School or College? (HELP!)



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

ok so im a really undedicated person lol.

ehhhh i really don’t know, there just isn’t enough motivation for me to study/ work hard. I’m always distracted and end up wasting my time having fun and not studying.

When i finished high school i always had an idea that i HAVE to go to college because that’s where the big money’s at, but now after 1 year of college i realize that it might not be the best thing for me? Back in high school it didn’t matter if i got bad grades, but now I’m betting money on the line if i fail (which i have before) i’m basically losing money. 

To be honest right now it just seems like trade school is the easy way out , it just feels so carefree and stress free. But i don’t know if i’ll regret it when later on when I’m older.

but then again if i really can’t take the stress and don’t have the dedication it takes to get through 4 years of college?..........or should i just suck it up?( if that’s even possible)


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Job outlook for tradesmen in general is better than most other fields. If you do an apprenticeship, you will also be paid (something like 13+/hr. starting plus likely access to benefits) and you'll receive pay increases as you progress. Plenty of tradesmen make good money once they've been at it for awhile. I don't know too many people of my generation or yours who are going into the trades, so there is likely to be a shortage of skilled tradesmen in the next couple of decades once the old folks phase out. You'd also be able to apply what you learn to everyday life, which will save costs of hiring someone else. And think of how much massive student loan debt you won't have! 

Your instincts to reconsider college as a good decision are there for a reason. If you don't have the discipline for more intensive studies and would lean more toward studying something soft because it's all you're willing to do, you're unwisely gambling and sinking lots of time and money into that gamble. Avoid buying into the narrative that you have to be college educated to be considered anything more than a simpleton with no future, because I that idea is on it's way out.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

what kinds of trades are you looking at?


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I never liked the idea that people are "supposed to" go to college after high school. College is really not for everyone. If you are only doing it for the money and have no interest in contributing to the field you are studying, then you would likely be better off doing something else. Though, if you have a strong interest in your major then you may want to stick with it if you think you would enjoy a career in that field. College is only four years so I think the sacrifice is worth it. But that doesn't seem like the case with you. It seems like you know you don't want to be there.

In my opinion learning a trade is a great way to go in life. I have a cousin who went to trade school for plumbing and he is doing quite well. There are plenty of ways to advance with trade skills and plenty of job opportunities. Though learning a trade skill still won't be stress free.

I think most people are inclined to feel that they are giving up when they make a big change like switching majors or leaving college to pursue a different career path. Realizing you don't like something and deciding to make a change that would make you happier isn't taking the easy way out; it's the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> Job outlook for tradesmen in general is better than most other fields. If you do an apprenticeship, you will also be paid (something like 13+/hr. starting plus likely access to benefits) and you'll receive pay increases as you progress. Plenty of tradesmen make good money once they've been at it for awhile. I don't know too many people of my generation or yours who are going into the trades, so there is likely to be a shortage of skilled tradesmen in the next couple of decades once the old folks phase out. You'd also be able to apply what you learn to everyday life, which will save costs of hiring someone else. And think of how much massive student loan debt you won't have!
> 
> Your instincts to reconsider college as a good decision are there for a reason. If you don't have the discipline for more intensive studies and would lean more toward studying something soft because it's all you're willing to do, you're unwisely gambling and sinking lots of time and money into that gamble. Avoid buying into the narrative that you have to be college educated to be considered anything more than a simpleton with no future, because I that idea is on it's way out.



Why are so many people not getting into them, though? I've thought about learning some trades, though I'm not sure if being an INFP, it would particularly mesh well with my personality, on the plus side though, I am used to that work.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Trade school will payoff way more, but it is blue collar work, no nice suit and tie air conditioned office work, but unless your a ceo or exec of some sort, tech jobs tend to pay better. starting pay for auto or mechanical techs is $15-17/hr and tops out around $28-35/hr depending on what you do and where you live. also you'll only be about 20-30K in debt when you're done as opposed to the $110k+ for a Masters degree.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


> Why are so many people not getting into them, though? I've thought about learning some trades, though I'm not sure if being an INFP, it would particularly mesh well with my personality, on the plus side though, I am used to that work.


I'm an INFP and a mechanic, working with my hands is rather enjoyable to me, but I HATE the business side. I wanted to be an engineer, but cant stand sitting at a desk.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I'm an INFP and a mechanic, working with my hands is rather enjoyable to me, but I HATE the business side. I wanted to be an engineer, but cant stand sitting at a desk.


Yeah, I don't like being at desk all day either, unless it was something art related. 

That being said, I hate structure and too much routine. My preference would be to set my own hours, come and go as I please. 

Oh well.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I'm an INFP and a mechanic, working with my hands is rather enjoyable to me, but I HATE the business side. I wanted to be an engineer, but cant stand sitting at a desk.


what kind of mechanic are you? a car mechanic?

where do you work at? in a building? a garage? 

and do you have work everyday? or only when they need your service?


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

On one hand going to college is great especially if you just pick the classes you need to do and not for the diploma. Accounting, CIS105, Algebra, and even social classes like interpersonal communication are a great learning experience. I'm finding that learning a trade is more valuable in the long term unless you want to create a legacy by contributing to science or medicine. College puts you in so much debt that being a doctor will earn you less than a school teacher in your life. Plus most people end up not really using their degree. Its kind of sad. So do what you want to do, not for the money, but because it helps you grow into the person you want to be or at least a better version of who you already are.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

the401 said:


> what kind of mechanic are you? a car mechanic?
> 
> where do you work at? in a building? a garage?
> 
> and do you have work everyday? or only when they need your service?


i'm a car mechanic, work can sometimes be really shit, lots of health hazards, but see some pretty cool cars sometimes and get discounts for parts & have contacts


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

the401 said:


> what kind of mechanic are you? a car mechanic?
> 
> where do you work at? in a building? a garage?
> 
> and do you have work everyday? or only when they need your service?


I'm a VW Dealer A-Tech, I work Monday - Saturday 10-5. I mostly deal with the problem childs. I can figure out problems easily and spend most of my time with Tech support coming up with TSBs. Its actually very rewarding, I get to do something new every day though sometimes when you get a nightmare that takes a few days to workout. I've had to completely rewire a Passat once to find a ground fault that caused the windows to roll down at midnight and noon for no reason. turned out to be the Lin-Bus shorting when the clock rolled over from AM to PM :angry:


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Gore Motel

what types of trades do you suggest that has potential as of right now?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

the401 said:


> @_Gore Motel_
> 
> what types of trades do you suggest that has potential as of right now?


HVAC, Plumbing, Electrician. Everyone gets hot/cold and needs plumbing and electricity. A mechanic at this local place I go to told me that we need more auto mechanics too.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Trades are always in high demand, but If you want good pay that affords creativity get in to Wielding or Carpentry, There are lots of opportunities for freedom. Skilled metal and wood workers are always in demand, My friend David works for multiple shops and does motorcycles and hotrods on the side. They call him when they need him and he charges $25/hr straight time. He also teaches once a week at community college, though I don't know what that pays.


----------

